#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What are the financial rules startups should follow?

## Bhavya

Launching a startup is far from easy. And financial mistakes tend to happen when we start a new business. So I would like to know what are the financial rules we should follow when launching a startup. Can you guys give me some financial tips for a startup?

----------

